# White bump on goldfish



## Clemz

In the last few days, my goldfish has developed a white bump that kind of looks like a pimple. The bump looks too big for ich. Anybody know what this could be? (Image at link below).
Thanks

http://www.knowledgeclips.com/goldfish.jpg


----------



## mousey

is the scale missing?
I have seen similar on my goldie when a scale is lost from an injury.


----------



## pinetree

It appears the fish is missing some scales. Has it been getting beaten up by tankmates? Is the white area fuzzy at all?


----------



## Clemz

Thanks for the responses. Upon further inspection, I think you guys are right, he's just missing some scales.


----------

